# Adria Charging Problem



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have an Adria I707 SG 2008 model, I have a problem with the electrics on it.

a couple of months ago when we were camped up there was a "Pop" and the electric went off, I checked and all seamed ok so I switched trips back on and all seemed Ok.

When I set off home a couple of days later I noticed that my Ignition lights were on, So I contacted the dealer, they told me to contact Renault as it was a Base Unit Problem, I did this and Renault checked it, They said Alternator was charging Ok and that the problem was with the Conversion, They disconnected the wire to the conversion and all was fine, I contacted Schaudt whose EBL it was and they said it was either the EBL or a fault with wire from D+ on Alternator to EBL, I sent EBL to Schaudt to be checked, Came back all OK, Light still on.

Took unit to Dealer where I got it from and basically they have no ideas at all, I even had to get a wiring diagram for them, They have had it 2 1/2 weeks and still no joy.

I am looking for an electrical engineer who may have some idea, or even a company to sort it .

I live in Chesterfield, Derbyshire, 5 mile from J30 M1.

P,s I have condensed this a bit, To view full case history here :- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=59419


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Could it be a back feed from the leisure side
try disconecting the leisure battery and see if that makes the light go out

Alan H


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks mate for reply, I will do that, I am fetching it away from dealers today so as soon as I get it home I will disconnect it.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Les,

I'd been following your previous post with interest and an admiration for your perseverence.

There's a very good auto electricians in Nottingham, been at it donkeys years, who may be able to help:

http://www.midlandmagneto.co.uk/

Give them a ring first, see what they think.

JohnW


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Wizzo, You need to keep away from me mate,!!!!! 

Cos when I see you I am going to give you the biggest KISS of your life, I might even stretch to tongue in throat, I have phoned them and got it booked in and they were even telling me what it is likely to be Totally different to where it has been.

I hope they are as good as they sound, It is booked in for next Thursday.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Les,

That's the best offer I've had for a while, you want to be careful making rash promises like that I might just take you up on it.

Now I've recommended them I just hope they come good, but they have been around a long time and I've had a couple of things sorted by them in the dim and distant past. They used to boast how many years experience they had between them but I guess the older guys have probably long since retired now, but you still get the impression that they've been there, done it and got the T shirt a few times over.

JohnW


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

They were asking me who had recommended them and which forum it was so they may be making a presence on here.

They told me that they do electrical work on Motor homes and Caravans for most of the companies including Camper UK and she did mention some others which I cannot remember.

As I fetched camper back today it is very obvious it is a bad connection as each time I went over a bump the Ignition lights went out.

Thanks Mate


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sorted at Last.

Midland Magneto at Nottingham get my vote every time, All in all I have had unit at Renault, Glossop Caravans not had the use of it for over 1 month, wizzo recommends Midland Magneto I take it last Thursday for Friday to start work on it, They phoned me today Finished and all Ok.

The Problem, *A faulty regulator in the alternator.*

wizzo thanks a bundle mate, If I ever see you anywhere there is a drink or two for you mate.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Les,

I'm pleased you got it sorted at last. Get out and enjoy it now whilst the sun's still shining!

JohnW


----------

